# YF 23 who makes best version?



## starmanmm

New to plane kits. Who makes the best version of this fighter? Meaning is it Testors, etc.

Thanks


----------



## John P

Testors has lots of options for open weapons bays and such, but their kits always have some poor parts fit issues that drive me crazy. The prettiest and easiest to build is DML's 1/72 kit, but I'm not sure if it's still available:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/yf23dml1.html
It has no open weapons bays, but builds into a nice sharp-lloking model.

The only other one I know of is the resin 1/48 scale kit from Collect-aire (www.collectaire.com). It's what you'd call "for advanced modelers only." 

The testors kit may be the only game in town, come to think of it.


----------



## starmanmm

Thanks for the info!:thumbsup: 

The collectaire sounds interesting. I have worked with resin, but need to see the pieces to determine if I am in too deep!


----------



## nunchuck

Testors YF-23 are really hard to come by on e-bay and I don’t see any online stores selling them. I don’t see Italeri, the Italian company owned by Testors, making any copies even though they produced a ton of F-22 Raptors and JSF. (YF-23 was a better fighter X-plane). Just check e-bay and type in YF-23 in the “Model Kit” section under “Toys and Hobbies” and you’ll see 10 to 15 e-bayers bidding on it in the last minute. Then the price will go up real high.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

I have an Italeri YF-23 sitting up above me right now. 1/72, of course. Is this a re-box of someone else's YF-23? I have to say that this is one slick aircraft, ultra-sleek and gorgeous.


----------



## Wbnemo1

Hmm,
I'd say the best of the best is still in the works on this plane..a 1/32 scale resin model done by Zactomodels is the one to own when it's finished. this guy is doing all the reasearch to do this thing right..
Will

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=89934&hl=


----------



## starmanmm

That I definitely like!!!

To bad no info since oct 06.


----------



## KUROK

I just found this link!

Collect Aire review 1/48 resin kit


----------



## John P

KUROK said:


> I just found this link!
> 
> Collect Aire review 1/48 resin kit


 Sounds about right - that review could cover their 1/48 A-12 as well. I didn't have TOO much trouble building it, but the vac canopy is just about unworkable. I've had the kit built for years, but I screwed up two canopies. I have extras, but I'm still afraid to try again:

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/a12-001.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/a12-002.jpg


----------



## starmanmm

John P, nice kit. :thumbsup: 

Kurok, thanks for finding that review!


----------

